# Drunks, especially minors, out on the ice



## statebull (Jan 30, 2003)

Sorry to have offended you, Zofchak. It was not my intention to make your age a difference. I appreciate that you have an extensive knowledge about law enforcement's duties and responsibilities- I don't claim to be a know it all. In fact I know very little. If you would like me to leave this site, let me know and I will. I was just trying to share with people some options they have if they encounter situations involving drunks. I should not have started this thread as I realize there are a lot of people out there who have varying opinions about the police.

Mark


----------



## statebull (Jan 30, 2003)

Zofchak,

I'm not going to fence with you over this stupid thread I started. If you don't like the laws the way they are written in this state, write your congressman to get the law changed. I, for one, can see this site is going down hill and I will not be a part of it. Good bye and good luck.

Proud to be a Police Officer - love us when you need us - 
hate us when you don't.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Dec 14, 2001)

Nothing good can come out of minors drinking. Yeah, I tipped a few as a minor, and now I feel stupid and embarrassed that I did. Just because I did it as a youth doesn't make it OK. I was a moron who could have hurt someone on my way home (or at least dinged-up my parents' car). Fortunately, I never had to learn the hard way.

To a point, I'll agree that the age of the drinker is independent of the degree of any injury or damage he can cause while under the influence. But, let's not kid ourselves, there is a difference in the context of the drinking between a minor and a responsible adult. I think it would be intellectually vacant to argue that most underage drinkers are doing anything but trying to see how many beers they can slam down and how "buzzed" they can get. A responsible adult, on the other hand, might enjoy a drink or two with dinner and leave it at that.

Notice I use the term "responsible adult". I'm not defending any adult who seeks to become impaired when they drink. Nothing good can come from that either.


----------



## Ju30-30 (Mar 7, 2001)

Wow, why the change of heart Statebull? Seems to me like you might be over reacting just a little bit. Also, could I hear your opinion as to why you think this site is going down hill?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by statebull _
> * I, for one, can see this site is going down hill and I will not be a part of it. *



Hmmmmmm????????


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Lord knows I pounded down more than I should have for too long.
I quit about 11 years ago, somewhat court suggested........
Minors drinking and driving are the highest percentage group involved in auto accidents.
Calling the law seems to be a good idea, and when the law gets there they could take them home to Mommy and let her wack'm upside the head.
Or they can haul them off to jail.
I have experience in both scenarios 

To have a beer or two is OK for the average Adult, 12 packs and cases? well we all know you can't drive too good after that but if your with a few buds and they are driving and sobor why not?
As long as your not screaming swear words or causing a scene.
As soon as a drunk infringes on another persons "space" he is in jepordy of being arrested for Public Intoxication.
We have laws and they are in place to protect the majority.
Breaking the law results in one thing most times.......going to the gray bar hotel.
What I don't understand with this thread is why some people have a hard time understanding right from wrong.
You wanna get crap faced? do it someplace where your not infringing on others.
Call a cab too they can save you alot of pain and money.


----------



## Stormrider (Jan 19, 2003)

I fish with a couple of fellow fish nuts and we all tip a few. We have an agreement between us that one of us has to drink pop or some non alcoholic beverage when we are on an outting. That is just the responsible thing to do. We all laugh and carry on but foul language is not part of it. I have asked many so called loud mouths to calm it down, do to a lady or child present and only to have it get heated or calm for 10 minutes and then the heckling starts. I just wish people would look around and be responsible. We all have rights.
As far as you State Bull leaving due to a conflict I must say as a future fishing friend you are wrong to leave. I would hate to see you go. Stay and help make this a site to be proud of I know I am.
We all have opinions and fish to catch.

Stormrider


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Zofchak _
> *... I would think that in most areas the police can find other things to do than arrest minors who are not doing anything other than drinking... *


LOL....... How many times have I or any law inforcement officer heard someone make that statement, regardless be it drinking, snowmobile or ORV violation, running a stop sign at those intersection where visabilitiy is forever in any direction or many others.

My answer is yep, your right, and if you where not out here screwing up I could be doing those more important things so guess who's fault it is for me being here handling this stupid stuff? 

They don't have too much of a reply to the question.


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

WELL SAID BOEHR.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I couldn't agree more Ray..... 
Can you tell I gave up the stuff?
heh.


----------



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

I enjoy tipping a few beers back as much as the next guy.

Having said that, I truly feel sorry for those who are unable to have a good time unless alcohol is involved.

As for this thread: The law is the law. Period.

To a kid, going fishing is a really really big event. Having to witness obnoxious behavior, lewd comments, and foul language on what should be an otherwise adventurous day is pretty sad. 

Last spring my dad and I took my son (5 years old at the time) smelt dipping. In all honesty, the state prisoners I work around usually talk and act better than the supposed 'sportsmen' we encountered.

The same thing has happend too many times over the years when I have taken other youth and/or my family afield.

*NOBODY* should have to 'put-up' with this kinda crap when they venture afield.

I hope it never happens to you, Zofchak... but if it does: May you remember this thread.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I have to say something else about minors drinking too. Where ever the drinking is taking place, on the ice, in the woods, back on a farm field, many different places, those same minors most of the time will be driving somewhere after they have been drinking. I have been, as I'm sure all officers have been, the first at the scene of a fatal car crash. Now I can't say how every LEO feels but I will tell you seeing a 16, 17, 18, 19, 20 year old, any kid, dead because of drunk driving effects me a lot more than seeing an adult dead from the same result.

For any minor to think the cops shouldn't pick on them just because they have been drinking you might want to re-think again. When you arrive at an accident, the occupants are pinned in, the 18 year old kid in the back seat is gurgling, you can't get to him to help. The kid dies and you know it. His friends are pinned in the front seat. They are asking you if the friend is ok and you lie to them to keep them calm because of their injuries, then talk to me about it, otherwise you don't have the experience to have an opinion.

It just might be that cop cares about you and your life.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I'm sorry that you had to bring that up , Ray.....
I know how kids have a hard time understanding things the way "they really are" ... experience teaches us even the bitter things....
If it were up to me , I'd recommend any cop scare the livin' crap out of every kid that doesn't want to listen to the voice of reason.
I used to work with a kid that was 19 when we hired him -- he's 22 now & has a child , he sure learned a few things from me - in a few short years , drinkin' & drivin' was on the menu.... he's on probation now , and he's not working at the moment....He's lucky to be alive and learning from his mistakes.
Some aren't so lucky.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

http://www.detnews.com/2002/politics/0204/01/-454503.htm


----------



## bigcountrie1 (Oct 27, 2002)

It took me 34 years and 1 rehab to figure it out. Each to his own as long as you're not bothering my own. I take my kids fishing a lot and I will be the first one to say something to someone being loud, obnoxious or just plain rude, drinking or not. I've been on both sides of the fence and as far as I'm concerned it just plain boils down to having some respect. Have fun, drink a couple beers if you're so inclined but make sure someone sober is behind the wheel. If you're under 21 don't do the crime if you can't do the time


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Yep, I remember that. Fortunately that law had nothing to do with the law that deals with minors drinking, nor would that action get a person killed, thousands every year.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

I don't know the age of these fishermen as they weren't carded on the ice like they should have been when they purchased. Drinking some beers and driving at some time later doesn't necessarily put them drunk behind the wheel. Having bad manners doesn't seem to be against the law in this state. 

I'd like to know this. Not everyplace we fish have the facilities provided that support drinking. I know that I only rent beer! Where do you put it after you filter it? 

If you want to drink, DRINK! If you want to fish, then go fishing and don't forget your potty!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

" If you wanna play like the big boys,,,,,,,,, You're gonna PAY, like the big boys"

_____________
My Dad

Believe me, I don't like seeing young kids die, but sometimes that's the price that's paid.


"Live and Learn"


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

My most recent post was not directed at any individual, I was merely trying to make a point, that there are consequences involved when drinking under age!
The more parents that DRIVE that point home with their kids,,,, the better off we'll be! I think


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

I had to chuckle at the comments made earlier in this thread that suggested police have more important things than arresting minors for MIP. I've seen the sorrow and despair that follows when a teen dies while in a vehicle driven by a MIP. Many of you have experienced the same and would agree.

Yes, I drank in high school and came close to getting arrested. At that time police used to "raid" teen drinking parties if they received a complaint.

If someone wants to break the law they need to accept the consequences of getting caught, and their should be consequences.

As for this "site going downhill", perhaps what was meant was this thread. As for the site going downhill I strongly disagree. The comaraderie of this past weekend up in Benzie County proved that once again.


----------



## flip69 (Jan 10, 2003)

if you want to get crap faced do us all a favor STAY HOME!! we all have the right to have a good time,whether drinking or not. have a few responsibly,have fun,allow others around you to also enjoy thier time in the outdoors. if you can't drink without being vulgar or stupid then stay home. as far as minors drinking,it's against the law period.


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

I drank in high school and college and never got in trouble. I guess you could say I was an under age responsible drinker. I'd be willing to bet that most of the members of this sight over the age of 40, probably had their first beer with Dad at age 16 or so. For that matter I'm sure some of the members under 40 had the same opportunity to have a beer with their Dads at an age which was less than the legal drinking age.
Does that make us and our Dads criminals? Yes, I guess it does, if you follow the word of the law to a "T". Guilty as charged.

If you drive over the speed limit by 2 miles an hour, you are also a criminal.

If you didn't use your blinker to change lanes when nobody else was on the road, you are also a criminal.

If you rolled up to that stop sign and darn near stopped, but not quite, you are also a criminal.

If you crossed the road, while ignoring the "Don't Walk" sign because you were smart enough to judge for yourself whether it was safe to cross, you are also a criminal.

So, I ask all of you who claim to uphold the law and those of you who say "the law is the law....Period" to take a few moments to ponder what laws you have broken lately. Then think about whether or not, the crime you committed is worthy of somebody calling the police on you. If you don't think it's worth calling the police for, then so be it.

If you see 19 or 20 year olds drinking responsibly and you don't think it's worth calling the police, then so be it. If you think it's worth a call to the police, then have at it.

If you see drunks raising holy heII and you don't think it's worth calling the police, then so be it. If you think it's worth a call to the police, then have at it.

Myself, I'm not going to report every little thing I see. If you change lanes without using your blinker, I'm not gonna turn you in. If your driving like an idiot and putting others at danger, I might.

My choice. Not yours. My opinion. Not yours.
Statebull is entitled to his own opinion.
Zofchak is entitled to his own opinion.

I'm not going to try and change their opinions and I don't think that anybody else should either. That's what makes this country great. We can be ourselves with our own opinions, and if someone else doesn't agree, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

When I was in high school (mid 80's) drinking and driving wasn't as frowned upon. We routinely had a case of beer in the back seat of the car, and yes we got in trouble. But back then the worst that happen to us is they either made us dump the beer or just plain took it.


----------

